#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Обычные фильмы

## Содпа Тхарчен

Тёплая весна (2003)

Путь к Будде (1993)

..Две драматические истории..

----------

Anthony (26.07.2012), Song Goku (09.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (15.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Очень хорошие фильмы

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, *Limitless*  - прекрасный фильм

----------

Chong_Kwan (15.08.2012), Балдинг (11.02.2021)

----------


## Саранка

"Солярис" 1972 год, реж. А. Тарковский

----------

Алевлад (03.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

"Сердца в Атлантиде"
"Самый быстрый Индиан"

----------

Сергей Хабаров (28.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Имхо, *Limitless*  - прекрасный фильм


А как он в русском варианте называется? "Безграничный", что ли?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А как он в русском варианте называется? "Безграничный", что ли?


У нас в прокате он шел под названием "Области Тьмы", например  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (11.02.2021)

----------


## Нико

> У нас в прокате он шел под названием "Области Тьмы", например


Мрачный фильмец.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Мрачный фильмец.


Западный кинематограф вообще мрачная штука, допустим все фильмы северной Европы, вообще пронизаны суицидальными мотивами и созерцанием различных сексуальных перверсий. Ну что поделать, чем живут, то и пишут  :Smilie:

----------

Мария Дролма (30.08.2015)

----------


## Anthony

Говняный фильмец, если честно.

----------

Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

"Путь к Будде" не понравился, слабый фильм. Красочно, оформлено хорошо, но тематически -слабо.
Из южнокорейских был сильный фильм, кажется, совместно с Германией " Весна, лето, осень, зима и снова весна". Очень впечатлил.

----------

Anthony (11.09.2012), Балдинг (11.02.2021), Иван Денисов (29.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.09.2012)

----------


## Саранка

"Фауст" 2011, реж. А. Сокуров

----------


## Мансур

> "Солярис" 1972 год, реж. А. Тарковский


После этого фильма Лем и Тарковский перестали общаться. В своем интервью Лем сказал, что Тарковский вообще ничего не понял в книге.

Вы бы за кем из них пошли?

----------

Иван Денисов (29.09.2012), Кузьмич (12.09.2012), Юй Кан (11.09.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> "Фауст" 2011, реж. А. Сокуров


Единственное кино, которое я посмотрел в этом году, в память о молодости. Честно скажу - боюсь пересматривать "Скорбное бесчувствие".

----------


## Юй Кан

> После этого фильма Лем и Тарковский перестали общаться. В своем интервью Лем сказал, что Тарковский вообще ничего не понял в книге.


Там, как слышал когда-то на встрече с Арк. Стругацким, было куда серьёзнее. Лем, якобы, заявил, что Тарковский извратил основную идею повести, сводящуюся к необходимости следовать и в космосе морально-этическим законам (м.б., даже христ. заповедям? не помню), признанным на Земле. Ибо, по Лему, никаких другим норм в космосе существовать не может.
Тарковский же полагал, что эти нормы действительны только для землян...
Насколько помню. : )

----------

Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Мансур

Спасибо Вам.

----------


## Кунсанг

фильм папаша про папашу у которого было больше 500 детей понравился.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Первая"Матрица" - на мой взгляд совершенно буддийский фильм :Smilie:  Последующие - нет.

Фильм "Амадей" Формана - потрясающая возможность подумать о страстях, жизни, смерти и страданиях.....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Первая"Матрица" - на мой взгляд совершенно буддийский фильм Последующие - нет.
> 
> Фильм "Амадей" Формана - потрясающая возможность подумать о страстях, жизни, смерти и страданиях.....


Первая матрица это бомба конечно была. Но насчет того что совершенно буддисткий фильм это спорно. Скорее по мотивам буддизма.

----------

Ридонлиев (14.02.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы не то в этой Марице смотрели :Smilie:  Там хорошо продемострирована иллюзорность и пустотность, я бы сказала даже, что они умудрились все сделать просто гениально :Smilie:

----------


## Сигов

С Лиамом Нисоном хороший боевик Ночной Беглец с мафиозными разборками среди своих. Ну и порадовало начало второго сезона сериала "Игроки" с Дуйном Джонсоном. Смотреть интересно несмотря на то, что много эпизодов об НФЛ, но сам фильм это драматическая история бывшего профессионального игрока.

----------


## Максим&

Просто 2 часа цыганской сказки.

----------

Александр Фролов (02.08.2016), Шавырин (02.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Просто 2 часа цыганской сказки


Отличный фильм, ещё по атмосфере такой-же: «Жизнь как чудо», а про цыган, у него есть короткометражка: «Синий цыган» - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLxRFdHAxK0 , из фильма: «Невидимые дети». Ну и если чисто про цыган, то у него есть фильм: «Время цыган».

----------

Максим& (02.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Отличный фильм, ещё по атмосфере такой-же: «Жизнь как чудо», а про цыган, у него есть короткометражка: «Синий цыган» - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLxRFdHAxK0 , из фильма: «Невидимые дети». Ну и если чисто про цыган, то у него есть фильм: «Время цыган».


Фильм-бомба:-) . Как это мимо меня он прошел. Спасибо за ссылки.

----------

Александр Фролов (03.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Фильм-бомба:-) . Как это мимо меня он прошел. Спасибо за ссылки.


Вот ещё интересные фильмы у Эмира Кустурицы, по атмосфере схожие с Чёрной кошкой, белым котом

Буча в Гуче

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...Id=gZgyh9Hx0Cw

Пеликан

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3iqhOj0uWk

Завет

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...B2%D0%B5%D1%82

Жизнь как чудо

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...83%D0%B4%D0%BE

----------

Максим& (04.08.2016), Шавырин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот ещё интересные фильмы у Эмира Кустурицы, по атмосфере схожие с Чёрной кошкой, белым котом
> 
> Буча в Гуче
> 
> https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...Id=gZgyh9Hx0Cw
> 
> Пеликан
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3iqhOj0uWk
> ...


Жизнь как чудо вчера посмотрел. Сегодня начал Время цыган. Такой колорит свежий. Жизнь архаического субэтноса изнутри. Казалось бы, столько трагедии но подано так, что совершенно не вызывает ни печали, ни отторжения. Просто какой то естественный фатализм-Бог дал, Бог взял. Наверное не делать из трагедии трагедию подобно цыганам Кустурицы, могут ещё только евреи.

----------

Александр Фролов (04.08.2016), Альбина (04.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Жизнь как чудо вчера посмотрел. Сегодня начал Время цыган. Такой колорит свежий. Жизнь архаического субэтноса изнутри. Казалось бы, столько трагедии но подано так, что совершенно не вызывает ни печали, ни отторжения. Просто какой то естественный фатализм-Бог дал, Бог взял. Наверное не делать из трагедии трагедию подобно цыганам Кустурицы, могут ещё только евреи.


Насколько я понял, у Кустурицы в памяти осталась война, бедность народа и он это горе, разбавляет радостью повседневной жизни. Не могу точно сформулировать, но думаю что вы мою мысль поняли). Он показывает колорит, такую сказать трагикомедию что ли, что в жизни человека и беды, и бытовые радости и последнее как бы оттесняет первое.

----------

Максим& (04.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Фильм-бомба:-) . Как это мимо меня он прошел. Спасибо за ссылки.


Лабиринт (1986)

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...%BD%D1%82+1986

Фантастический фильм 1986 года американского режиссёра и автора «Маппет-шоу» Джима Хенсона по оригинальной идее Брайана Фроуда, спродюсированный Джорджем Лукасом.

Полет навигатора (1986)

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...20(1986)%20720

Красный лев

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...BB%D0%B5%D0%B2

Терминал

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...B9%D0%BD%20720

Форрест Гамп

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...BC%D0%BF%20720

Сказочник - Бесстрашный

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...BD%D1%8B%D0%B9

Поезд-беглец

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...BB%D0%B5%D1%86

Дерсу Узала

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1MmSjMofOY

Расёмон

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oAQfC2NscU

Жить

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...82%D1%8C%20720

Рай и ад

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...B0%D0%B4%20720

Скрытая крепость

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...82%D1%8C%20720

Телохранитель (1961)

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...BB%D1%8C%20720

Седьмая печать

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...82%D1%8C%20720

Земляничная поляна

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...BD%D0%B0%20720

Карманник

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...20(1959)%20720

Приговоренный к смерти бежал

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...B0%D0%BB%20720

Жандарм и инопланетяне

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...%BD%20hd%20720

Суп с капустой

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...%8B%20hd%20720

Окно в Париж (1993)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZt5uOWG9oU

Стрелец неприкаянный

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK88qGK_VI0

Город Зеро

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUpLDZ47VA4

Урок жизни (1955 г.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmJ25PlwJaI

Шумный день

https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...D%D1%8C%201960

Шестнадцатая весна

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOROPGMGBnI

Отец солдата

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhD7iN7hnos

Баллада о солдате

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0zr877200s

Повесть о настоящем человеке

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTWO9XiosLs

Приходите завтра

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unLq48Gvz_I

Несколько дней из жизни И.И. Обломова

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1z0GdmDwOU

----------

Алик (21.10.2019), Фил (26.06.2017)

----------


## Александр Фролов



----------


## Анна А

http://hdrezka.me/series/fiction/116...ml#t:6-s:1-e:1

"Западный мир". 
Для некоторых "спящих" - обычный вестерн и фантастика, для думающих - глубина, уводящая в философию  буддизма... в  "Центр лабиринта" )
Потрясающий сюжет, диалоги...музыка.
Рекомендую.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Очень красивый и очень грустный мультик. Про отвратительность самсары.

----------

Юй Кан (27.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

буддистам понравится . конец светаа по буддистки, люди лишаются по очереди всех чувств. сначала  запахов, потом вкуса и т.д. фильм на четверочку, но я досмотрела.. :Confused:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень красивый и очень грустный мультик. Про отвратительность самсары.


Мультик великолепный. В нем нет ничего грустного, все это очень жизненно. Для тех, кто испытывал потери и делал непоправимое....Там много позитива. Про то, что надо идти упорно к цели, и что надо учиться мудрости. И И что если нельзя исправить уже сделанное, но можно извлечь из этого глубинный опыт, и изменить свое поведение.

Очень хорошо, что он заканчивается неизвестностью. И разоружением. И маленьким дракончиком.

Самсара не так уж отвратительна, поскольку едина с нирваной)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тот же мульт -- про как бы Земфиру, победившую всех супротивников, а потом -- и злобу, : ) -- с русск. дубляжом.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.06.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Последний документальный сериал, что я посмотрел (4 сезона), - это Проклятие острова Оук.

http://seasonvar.ru/serial-11477-Pro...-1-season.html

Буквально влюбился в него, всем советую посмотреть и жду новых серий.

----------


## Андрей П.

*Патерсон / Paterson* (2016)

Фильм в форме поэзии о скрывающейся в повседневной рутине красоте. Очень понравился.




> Есть одна старая песня, –
> 
> Мой дед ее когда-то часто пел. –
> 
> В ней спрашивается:
> 
> «А ты хотел бы рыбой стать?»
> 
> И дальше
> ...

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Михаил_



----------


## Шварц

Посмотрел вчера еще раз "Все без ума от Мэри". Офигенно поднимает тему идеализаций и зацепок за воплощение идеала противоположного пола. И поржать можно, на первый взгляд низкий юмор, но если подумать.. 
Для меня раньше это была актуальная тема. Конечно не так, как у героев фильма, но было тем не менее. Раньше всегда искал "ту самую" девушку. причем это распространенный образ, на который оборачиваются все мужики, от "обычных" не торкало ))
Сейчас, когда понимаешь это, такое облегчение, как гора с плеч )

----------


## Доня

Лобстер, 2015  
https://youtu.be/GWoiPfyQ68w

Вызывает очень противоречивые мнения, но равнодушным не оставляет...

----------


## Andromeda

> Учитель на замену (2011).


Смотрела этот фильм, находясь на ритрите в монастыре. Было очень кстати. 
Добавлю, что на английском фильм называется "Detachment" - беспристрастность.
В интернете не нашла описания фильма, раскрывающего суть. Пожалуй, она отлично отображена в оригинальном названии фильма.

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Любвиобильный (24.10.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Посоветуйте сериал про южноамериканских реднеков. Душа просит

----------


## Anthony

"Blood In Blood Out" 1993
http://www.jump-street.ru/Blood%20In...y%20Honor.html

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (21.10.2019)

----------


## Доня

https://youtu.be/4qVidc1u4sQ
Фильм впечатлил. Без комментариев.

----------


## Михаил_

IN THE LAND OF DROUGHT – A film by Julian Rosefeldt

ФИЛЬМ https://vimeo.com/265368002





In the Land of Drought is a condensed version of Rosefeldt’s filmic interpretation of Joseph Haydn’s  The Creation (1797–98). Confronting the relationship between man and his environment, the work is set to atmospheric sounds and a pulsating hum. Looking back from an imagined future in the era after the Anthropocene, the film confronts the aftermath of significant human influence on Earth. 

On screen, an army of scientists appears, and investigates the remnants of civilisation after humanity’s self-extinction. Shot entirely using a drone, Rosefeldt’s images hover meditatively over the desolate landscape and ruins. Connoting surveillance, the drone’s bird’s-eye view removes human perspective with the viewer kept at a distance throughout. Increasingly, more figures dressed in white lab suits emerge to inspect the ruins (in fact, abandoned film sets close to the Moroccan Atlas Mountains). The white-clad bodies appear in stark contrast to the dull landscape, like alien visitors to a ruined wasteland.

Halfway through, the audience is transported to the comparably bleak Ruhr area of Germany where the remains of industrialisation lie. The same ‘scientists’ prowl the abandoned mining region, amidst the head frames and coal-pits, wandering across desolate land before finally descending into an amphitheatre. As seen from the audience’s aerial view, the amphitheatre resembles an eye, echoing the panoptic viewpoint from above. A dialogue unfolds between the two perspectives of control: the eye on the ground and the drone’s eye overhead. As the steady hum livens to a climactic rhythm, the figures draw close only to disperse again. Reminiscent of cell division, the unifying aesthetics hint at a possible optimism amidst a dislocated manmade world.

source

----------


## ТаТая

Фильм "Прекрасная зелёная", 1996 г.

----------

Лидия (21.10.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Мой любимый фильм!!!

----------

ТаТая (21.10.2019)

----------


## Шварц

"Крысиное царство"
(ютуб)

----------


## Балдинг

Нарисовался интересный дхармический фильм "Джонни взял ружье" 1971 года. Такой старый фильм, а приобщился недавно. Создает впечатление культурного маст-хэва. По-идее заслуживает самостоятельной темы, но, дабы не плодить без особой нужды число тем, решил здесь присовокупить.

Приятного просмотра. Обсуждение аспектов wellcome.

----------


## Нета

Сериал "Псих" (реж. Бондарчук) - кажется, неплохо, неплохое впечатление, попытка сделать что-то нестереотипное.
Хотя своеобразен, многим может и не понравится.
Захватывает, смотреть нескучно.
Драма. Одновременно и странности героев и близость к жизни.
Самое главное-есть там, в этом сериале что-то человеческое.

*«Прежде всего, это сериал не столько и не сколько о прикладной психологии, не стоит докапываться до нереалистичности данного символа. По сути, в «Психе» всякий диалог — это терапевтический сеанс, и каждый такой сеанс — разговор двух людей, которые друг друга не слышат, не понимают и погружены лишь в собственные мысли.»*
https://esquire.ru/movies-and-shows/...-zhizni/#part0

----------

